# Our Halloween Costume :) (**pic heavy**)



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

​


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Haha Classic! that looks soooo cool  good job you both look great

I used to watch She-Ra all the time


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! Your outfit looks awsome! We dont celebrate halloween :'( But i think you got right on the mark with resembalence..Its awsome! =D


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

very cool!
I love halloween. I don't think my horse would be happy with me if i dressed her up. =P


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love this , very cool!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That is AWESOME! Haha, I was addicted to She-Ra as a kid, just for the horse. I named my first rabbit She-Ra. :lol:

Fantastic costume!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

What an amazing Halloween costume! You both look amazing. Such a creative idea too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know who those characters are,. but I can see you did a great job of making the costume. I assume YOU made it, no?
Very nice job!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

This looks great! Very original. I love the 80s cartoon reference. I was a "Thundercats" fan.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I don't know who those characters are,. but I can see you did a great job of making the costume. I assume YOU made it, no?
> Very nice job!


Yup! Unfortunately, home made costumes are fairly flimsy and by the end of our day his horn was drooping off and one of his blue eye circles came loose :lol:

Still, was lots of fun! Thank you everyone!


----------



## rumba12 (Aug 15, 2010)

I love it and I think you did a great job with both your costumes. love the glitter hooves too! Thumbs up!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> This looks great! Very original. I love the 80s cartoon reference. I was a "Thundercats" fan.


Oh yeah! 80s cartoons are the Best. =)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is such a neat costume! love it! love the head piece on your horse. Really well done!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks like so much fun You are so lucky!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks awesome! I loved She-ra when I was little lol!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Love it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww, that's cute!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Nice pictures, great job with the costume.


----------

